# How many people are from Long Island, NY?



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Whats up everyone! Well I was a 2002 Acura TL Type S owner and just sold my Acura TL-S. I'm now waiting for my 2003 330i to come in. I just want to get an idea how many people are from Long Island and i'm dying to go to a meet together to get some mod ideas. 

ALL LONG ISLANDERS SIGN IN! 

ALSO, WHERE IN LONG ISLAND ARE YOU GUYS LOCATED?

-Ben-:thumbup:


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: How many people are from Long Island, NY?*



Big Al 330i said:


> *
> 
> Welcome. What are the specs of your car and what is the build week? *


Take a look at my sig I'm at status 193 today (10/16)

Where in Long Island?

2003 330i (on order) Bought at Rallye BMW
5 speed 
Alpine White 
Sports Package 
Premium Package 
Cold Weather Package 
Xenons 
DVD Navi 
(euro lights waiting to be installed) 
(M3 steering wheel waiting to be installed) 
(6000k bulbs waiting to be installed)


----------



## Big Al 330i (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: How many people are from Long Island, NY?*



CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> Take a look at my sig I'm at status 193 today (10/16)
> 
> Where in Long Island? *


Sorry. Had sigs off. Just deleted the last post as I saw your posts in the new buyers forum. I'm from Hicksville. I also got mine from Rallye.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Alan F


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Bohemia*

Got a girlfriend in Bohemia. Drive down each weekend from Boston.
90-84-91-15-295-495


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *Alan F *


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Most of my family lives in the Bronx and my sister lives in Mineola. I go home a couple a times a year and visit her.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Born in Brooklyn. Grew up in Jericho (but went to Syosset schools). Living in LA since '80.

I go back every now and then. (The last time, I flew in on 9/10/01  )


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

i live in Maspeth Queens, but go to college @ SUNY FARMINGDALE on RTE.110. 

nice to see all the fellow New Yorkers on here... hope to see u guys at a meet real soon..

Bobby


----------



## jordanLINY (Sep 15, 2002)

Garden City born and bred, but not for long ...

I drive an elder bimmer, so no new toys for me  Long Island tends to be bimmer country, so I guess we're all on to something.

Congrats on your new wheels. 

jordan


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Not much use to you currently but I used to spend all my growing summers at our house on Sammis Beach in East Hampton(was not a big deal back then in the sixties).Still have an uncle in Ammagansett. Jordan is right there should be no shortage Of BMW's around,I would suggest looking up and joining the local chapter of the BMWCCA. By the way why do people outside Long Island think Blowfish are poisinous? I grew up eating them,as did everyone else out there,no problems I ever heard of. Congratulations!


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Grew up on LI. Live in the city now.


----------



## myqhenry (Apr 15, 2002)

grew up in Farmingdale...lived in NYC for a while...back in farmingdale.

got mine at rallye


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

myqhenry said:


> *grew up in Farmingdale...lived in NYC for a while...back in farmingdale.
> 
> got mine at rallye *


got mine at rallye also . . .who did you deal with ?


----------



## myqhenry (Apr 15, 2002)

rich...i think i was his first Euro Delivery


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Nice.......Glad to see some ppl from Long Island. I too bought my car from Rallye BMW. My salesman was Raphael Fernandez. My car should be here in 2 weeks.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *Nice.......Glad to see some ppl from Long Island. I too bought my car from Rallye BMW. My salesman was Raphael Fernandez. My car should be here in 2 weeks. *


Is your car on the boat, I just found out today that my car was shipped out on 10/16 and is on the Htn hual triton

One other thing . . . I don't know if I told you this in a PM or if it even matters to you but Rallye now preps their cars somewhere in Port Washington. I told my salesman since I didn't want anyone driving my brand new car to the dealer from the prep center that I wanted to be the one to pick it up and drive it.

he said no problem . . . just a heads up for you if this type of thing matters to you.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

myqhenry said:


> *rich...i think i was his first Euro Delivery *


From what I understand rich is supposed to be a real nice guy to deal with . . .


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Is your car on the boat, I just found out today that my car was shipped out on 10/16 and is on the Htn hual triton
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I don't want anyone to drive my car. I would even take off the platsic wrap off the seats. My car didn't make it on the 16th, but it should leave anytime soon.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> Thanks for the headsup! I don't want anyone to drive my car. I would even take off the platsic wrap off the seats. My car didn't make it on the 16th, but it should leave anytime soon. *


That's strange how some make it and some don't . . . I was expecting to pick my car up around 11/27 . . . it looks like I'm gonna have it the first week of november . . . it's going REAL fast !!!


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

My wait feels like forever! I placed my order Sept 9th and still waiting. I gave my Acura 2 weeks ago as a trade in and I'm borrowing my mom's car to go to work. I can't wait for it to come! We definitely gotta have a meet!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *My wait feels like forever! I placed my order Sept 9th and still waiting. I gave my Acura 2 weeks ago as a trade in and I'm borrowing my mom's car to go to work. I can't wait for it to come! We definitely gotta have a meet! *


I am up for a meet . . . what made you trade it in so early ?

I am waiting until the day I pick my car up to trade it in.


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I am up for a meet . . . what made you trade it in so early ?
> 
> I am waiting until the day I pick my car up to trade it in. *


My salesman said I wouldnt get the price I got quoted for if I trade it in 2 months later. I guess it was BS, but I fell for it. This is my 1st trade in so I had no idea.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> My salesman said I wouldnt get the price I got quoted for if I trade it in 2 months later. I guess it was BS, but I fell for it. This is my 1st trade in so I had no idea. *


He was being honest with you . . . I got a price for the trade in at the time I put my deposit down but they are going to re-evaluate the car around delivery time. I am sure the price will be at least $500 lower because the value is ALWAYS going down.

It would normally be a waste to have the car evaluated early but at the time of my deal I told my salesman there was no deal if I didn't get full book value so he suggested let's look at it now so 'we can tell you if your even gonna get book value now' and if there is a problem with my car, they'd let me know right then and there . . . anyoway after looking at it, it was agreed in writing that I would get full book value at the time of trade in if the car was in the same condition.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Full book value? What book was that? My dealer is offering waaay under dealer trade in value for kelly blue book and nada. I'm getting the shaft aren't I?


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

hiya. glen cove, nassau north here.

2001 325Ci SP, Topaz Blue
no mods. well, i have a set of racing rims/tires (17x8 BBS RK w/kumho v700), but that's it.

hey, long islanders, wanna meet up at nassau coliseum on 11/3 saturday? there's gonna be a NY BMWCCA autocross event there ( http://www.nybmwcca.org/autocross/ ). we can use that lot to just meet up and stuff if you want. i'll be racing that day, but i can stop by and say hi. (hey, come down and race with me if you want...) sounds good?


----------



## rd3 (Sep 2, 2002)

:thumbup: 
Hello... Lived in Woodbury for about 20 years... Syosset High School class of '94. NYU Stern class of '98.
working/living here in Seoul, Korea now though. 
BMW's are way too expensive here. Wanted to bring my 2001330Ci and 2001X5 here, but they were going to tax me 35% on full purchase value to import them. So, dumped the X5, gave the e46 to my brother.

Just got into a new 330i sedan here... love it... except it was about $54k.

Say hello to the LIE for me....... you'll never see a traffic stop here in Korea. They just have cameras on every highway sign. they just mail you the ticket.... i miss those late night drives on the LIE.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

rd3 said:


> *
> Syosset High School class of '94.
> *


Class of '76 myself.

Wonder if any of my fave teachers are still there (or still alive :yikes: ). Let's see if the ol' brain cells still work (in no particular order)...

James Teeple, Shop
Ulysses Cormier, French
Arthur Kalish, Math
Joe Gladstone, Math
John Patrick Titterton, Math
Robert Eldi, Math
Arthur Kalish, Math
William O'Brien, Social Studies
Angela Lukazewski, Science
Richard Lesse, Science

And never to be forgotten...

Bernard Goudreau (RIP), Math

(ok... so I had to pull out the yearbook :bigpimp: )


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

rd3, you in seoul now? wow. i rarely see any 3-series there (i only saw one so far). most people get a 5 or 7, cos they don't believe in paying so much money for a "small" car like a 3er. are you in the military or something?

i'll be in seoul this winter for my sister's wedding. maybe i'll see a few more 3ers there.


----------



## rd3 (Sep 2, 2002)

no army... import/export business... you see alot of e46's around these days... everything from the 318 to the m3... m3 runs about $130k here! still, they are all over the place. most people think that korea is a poor little country... not the case. i was very suprised myself after returning after 11 years. tons of new 7-series on the road here... they offer a limousine mode here as well... most business men have drivers here because all business is done over drinking.

syosset teachers still there:
Arthur Kalish, Math 
Joe Gladstone, Math 
John Patrick Titterton, Math 
Robert Eldi, Math 
Angela Lukazewski, Science 

i have titterton and edli myself.....


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

i thought E46 M3s weren't being sold in korea. i heard the story of this one american soldier that got to buy the first and only E46 M3 in korea, only if he agreed to ship the car back to the states once his service was over... i guess not?

anyway, 11 years? lol. that's a long time. that country is changing so fast. i go there about 2x a year (and have been since i was like 10 years old) and every time i go, it's a different country... haha.

what color is your 330i? anything that makes it stand out, in the remote chance that i come across your car; if i do, i'll say "hi".


----------



## rd3 (Sep 2, 2002)

M3's all over the place here... not stock either. You'd be amazed at the number of tuning shops here.
They're very big on ACS and Hamann here.
Brabus/Carlsson for MB.
Still... very expensive though.
I plan on purchasing my new rims in the states... and then paying off the customs guy on this end... import/export business per my previous post.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Not LI, but Brooklyn....

We should all have a meet sometime soon. I just met with Alan today and he is a great guy with a wonderful family. 
His 330ci is sweet looking, but his Topaz 330i will look even nicer. :thumbup:

I'm glad you chose Topaz Alan, told you you'd love it... 

We definitely need to set something up here guys and gals.


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Not LI, but Brooklyn....
> 
> We should all have a meet sometime soon. I just met with Alan today and he is a great guy with a wonderful family.
> His 330ci is sweet looking, but his Topaz 330i will look even nicer. :thumbup:
> ...


Most definitely! I really want to see your NAV-TV mod. Lets make a date and a place to meet. My car should be here in two weeks so I might not have my bmw.:bawling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

rd3 said:


> *:thumbup:
> Hello... Lived in Woodbury for about 20 years... Syosset High School class of '94. NYU Stern class of '98.
> working/living here in Seoul, Korea now though.
> BMW's are way too expensive here. Wanted to bring my 2001330Ci and 2001X5 here, but they were going to tax me 35% on full purchase value to import them. So, dumped the X5, gave the e46 to my brother.
> ...


Hey RD3-

Email me. I would like to discuss your posts over at the Org.

[email protected]


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Not LI, but Brooklyn....
> 
> We should all have a meet sometime soon. I just met with Alan today and he is a great guy with a wonderful family.
> His 330ci is sweet looking, but his Topaz 330i will look even nicer. :thumbup:
> ...


we should definatley meet up sometime soon...sounds like alot of people would be down for that...

Bobby


----------



## rd3 (Sep 2, 2002)

*Yes TD???*

what can i do for you?


----------



## rd3 (Sep 2, 2002)

*Yes TD???*

:flipoff:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Yes TD???*



rd3 said:


> *what can i do for you? *


I asked you to email me. Not re-post my post here at Roadfly.

BTW, everyone knows that email address so it's not like that matters.

Would you like me to start posting personal info about you over there? Full name. Contact info. And the fact that you were the troll impersonating me over there for weeks.

I just want to understand your obsession. No one else posts over there about me except you.

Is it all just because I busted on your lame foglights years ago in a post at the Org? One comment years ago = obsession? Get over it. (For those who have not seen them, click on RD3's "Profile" and then pull up his webpage.)

EDIT- He took THAT down fast.

Of course, I saved off the page before he took it down. But I don't feel like uploading all of it.

So here's the winning shot-


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Still no email. Do I need to post more info on you? Or will you email me?


----------

